
CIA espionage orders for the 2012 French presidential election - iamandoni
https://wikileaks.org/cia-france-elections-2012/#Press%20Release%20%28english%29
======
SomeStupidPoint
So... The Russians (or associates) leaked to Wikileaks a set of CIA operations
that were spying on an election to distract from the Russians influencing an
election?

Or is the allegation that the CIA used this information to influence the
French election?

I find the similar-but-lesser-degree of this and the timing to be highly
suspicious from Wikileaks, who seems to have taken a not-really-neutral tack
as of late.

------
angrydev
Seems like the CIA was tasked with gathering intel on presidential candidates
of a major European nation.

What exactly is a revelation here?

